# Canadian Regulation



## ohsoap

I've read that you need to register your products with Health canada when selling, is this only Bath & Body Products or Soap too?  I can't seem to find it on their website.  
Can any of the canadian sellers on here clarify that for me?


----------



## KSL

On the gov't site, i read soemthing about submitting a form when you sell a product.  I am interested to see if there are answers to this too.


----------



## Lindy

Soaps have to be registered as well......


----------



## KSL

Do you send it in only when you sell your first producct then?  or each product you sell has to have a form completed?  that's one thing I didn't understand.


----------



## ohsoap

From what I understand it looks like the first time you sell.  And soaps can be grouped together in one category.


----------



## Deb

I've been sending in a sheet for each product...

they  haven't complained yet!


----------



## [email protected]

from my understanding for each product you need to complete the forms in triplicate. I have sent mine out for each of my products. 

that is what I did.


----------



## Lindy

I send in a registration for each product - soaps as well as bath & body.  They've only contacted me once for clarification on a product ingredient.  Really easy to deal with....


----------



## dreadlocklove

Can anyone provide the link to the form?  I've looked on the government's website but couldn't find it.

Also, is there an initial registration process to creating and selling bath and body products?  Do I have to wait for approval before selling?

Thanks!

*I did a bit of searching in the forum and found my answers!*


----------



## [email protected]

here is the cosmetic form for Health Canada. you just have to fill it out before you sell any product. you also want to have liability insurance before you sell as well. any other question you can call health canada or email them, that is what I did. they were very easy to talk to with my concerns.
hope that helps

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/cps-spc/alt_formats/hecs-sesc/pdf/cosmet-person/indust/require-exige/cnf-dcf-eng.pdf


----------



## egirlxx7

Since several of you have processed this already... 

I was in the process of filling out the forms as well, then felt a little unsure of what they were asking when I came to list Sodium Hydroxide as an ingredient. As per my formula, that  I`m at *26%* 

....(this would be classed as a code range of a number *2* which falls within their 10% to 30%) 

I just want to confirm that I`m correct on this as I can`t seem to get through to anyone there.

..I guess I`m also asking that as per my calculations, I use the percentages received by the lye calculator print out when I`ve formulated a new recipe


----------



## Lindy

I think your Sodium Hydroxide amount is out of whack.  Your lye (Sodium Hydroxide) is usually around 5 - 7 %.  You don't count the water portion in your lye.  Your category will be a 3.


----------

